# Reapers{Blade} vs Turok-Han{Buffy}



## Level7N00b (Nov 15, 2011)

A Reaper: 

A Turok-Han: 

The Ubvervamps from Blade and Buffy collide. Who will come out alive...or whatever it is vampires are.

Location: Cemetery
Mindset: Blodlusted

First Scenario: Fight
Second Scenario: Who made a bigger impact in their own series?
Third Scenario: Who's the more dangerous vampire, to everyone around them.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 15, 2011)

The first Turok-Han was a beast and just demolished all the slayers pretty much, making it seem like the slayers were fucked when it came to the hellmouth battle.

Then they became a bunch of jobbing pussies, I was so disappointed.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 15, 2011)

Haven't seen that part yet, but it sounds like the Turok-Han are gonna turn out to be a huge let down.


----------



## Gone (Nov 15, 2011)

Its possible that first Turok-Han was stronger than the rest, maby a champion or something and thats why the First chose it. Explains why that one so thoroughly beat Buffys ass and the rest were getting killed by n00b slayers.

A bit off topic, I just happened to have been watching season 7 of Buffy the other day. Does anyone think its strange that when the Turok-Han is torturing Spike its holding his head under water? Pretty sure vampires dont breath...


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 15, 2011)

The Reapers take it. Especially if led by Nomak, the guy was a beast.

In the end Turok-Han were being beaten by n00bs and humans....


----------



## Gone (Nov 15, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> The Reapers take it. Especially if led by Nomak, the guy was a beast.
> 
> In the end Turok-Han were being beaten by n00bs and humans....



How many reapers were there? I remember there was a fairly large army of Turok.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 15, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> How many reapers were there? I remember there was a fairly large army of Turok.



According to Asad, there were over a dozen Reapers when Blade joined them. And considering Reapers need to feed daily, those bitches multiply like Crips.


----------



## Gone (Nov 15, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> According to Asad, there were over a dozen Reapers when Blade joined them. And considering Reapers need to feed daily, those bitches multiply like Crips.



1v1 Reapers probably win since the Turok got so weak twords the end, you even see Giles and Wood fighting them (although I was recently told we dont use low end feats around here). But even that uber vamp that buffy first faces still gets destroyed by Nomak.

In a full on battle I say Turok caus of a massive number advantage.

As far as who had the bigger impact, Turok all the way. They were the first time you really see Buffy scared shitless of something, and it was a vampire her original enemy. From what I remember Blade didnt think much of the Reapers, just another freak for him to kill, if anything it was the actual vampires from Blade 2 that he was forced to work with that had an impact on him (or at least one of them).


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> 1v1 Reapers probably win since the Turok got so weak twords the end, you even see Giles and Wood fighting them (although I was recently told we dont use low end feats around here). But even that uber vamp that buffy first faces still gets destroyed by Nomak.
> 
> In a full on battle I say Turok caus of a massive number advantage.
> 
> As far as who had the bigger impact, Turok all the way. They were the first time you really see Buffy scared shitless of something, and it was a vampire her original enemy. From what I remember Blade didnt think much of the Reapers, just another freak for him to kill, if anything it was the actual vampires from Blade 2 that he was forced to work with that had an impact on him (or at least one of them).



It's a part of Blade's character that he's pretty emotionally detached whereas Buffy is...you know...a human woman with human concerns and fears.

I don't see why Nomak couldn't replicate what the first Turok-Han did, to be honest, given his only real weakness was sunlight.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 16, 2011)

The Reapers scared the living shit out of the ruling body of the Vampire Nation so much that they had to resort to asking their most hated enemy to team up with them in order to help. Because frankly, the Reapers were a threat to everyone, kill all the humans, and only vampires remain, kill all the vampires, making them Reapers, then after a while, there's no one to feed on, and the everybody, everywhere dies.

Reapers are too dangerous to exist.


----------



## Gone (Nov 16, 2011)

You know this kinda reminded me of my problem with Blade 2 and 3. It seems like at the end of Blade 2 he kinda learned that vampires were what they were and couldnt help that after his encounter with Mary Sue-Bad-Guys-Daughter. But then in Blade 3 he was back to trying to wipe them all out, and was even sucesfull at the end.

Thats why I think Turok had a bigger impact on the series, they kinda humbled Buffy and scared the living shit out of all her slayers in training. The Reapers had an impact on Blade 2, but none of it really resonated with Blade in the future.



Gaelek_13 said:


> I don't see why Nomak couldn't replicate what the first Turok-Han did, to be honest, given his only real weakness was sunlight.



On I know he certinly could, he just didnt. I was just saying which one did had an impact on their specific series.

Although I think the Turoks lack of intelligence added a bit to how scary it was to the Buffy cast, like a real monster. Shes had her ass beat by Glory, Caleb, and The Master just as bad but she and her pals were never as frightened of them as she was of the uber vamp.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 16, 2011)

Blade 3 should be disregarded and ignored. Nyssa seemed to teach Blade he didn't hafta go shooting at every single thing with fangs, but it was all forgotten later on.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 16, 2011)

yeah Nomak was second only to Drake in terms of threat level and IIRC was the only other one besides Drake to beat blade as badly as he got beat not even Magra Frost did that.

Nomak would eat Hamilton and Hamilton roided angel

He's feeding on the Turak Han and gaining some super powerful followers


----------

